# Wireless Home Audio



## jpalazzi (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello, 
I am working to get audio from my PC to play through out the house. 

I purchased an Apple Airport Express and some computer speakers and have that in the kitchen. It seems to work really well. I have a PlayerPal running on the PC and use my PSP to control the playback functions. However I cant control what AirPort Express is on remotely. 

I would like to setup a few more rooms and would like to be able to wireless control the audio playback as well as control what rooms is actually playing (which I cant do right now at all). 

I wanted to make sure I exhausted all options before purchasing a few more AirPort Express modules. Obviously I am on a budget and I would really like to use 802.11 wireless not something proprietary. 

Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out the AW1 from audioengine and the Rocketfish Wireless from Best Buy. They won't be able to give you multiple zone, but should offer a lot more flexibilty in control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jpalazzi said:


> Hello,
> I am working to get audio from my PC to play through out the house.
> 
> I purchased an Apple Airport Express and some computer speakers and have that in the kitchen. It seems to work really well. I have a PlayerPal running on the PC and use my PSP to control the playback functions. However I cant control what AirPort Express is on remotely.
> ...


Squeezebox Touch!


----------



## Marliza (May 18, 2021)

To know more on *wireless home audio system* check out the below mentioned devices:
*SONOS 5.1 Surround Package, SONOS Subwoofer, 
KEF WIRELESS SPEAKER LS50W NOCTURNE EDITION, KEF LSX WIRELESS SPEAKERS, DENON HEOS AUDIO VISUAL RECEIVER, SONOS SPEAKER PLAY 5.*


----------

